# Development Announcement Coming? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 5, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14458"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14458">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Lots of talk

</strong>There isn’t a lot of talk about new products from Canon. However, I do keep hearing that Canon is planning a development announcement some time in 2013.</p>
<p>I’ve heard 2 possibilities, one being a new camera body above the 5D Mark III,  and the other being a lens. If I had to bet on a lens, I’d say it would be a new 800, not something like a new 100-400 or 35 1.4.</p>
<p>There should be something making an appearance soon, as the trade show circuit starts this month with PhotoPlus in New York City, and continues with CES (Not a big Canon show) in January, CP+ in February and NAB in April.</p>
<p>We haven’t heard much about the Cinema EOS line, but we should start seeing upgrades to the cameras in 2014.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone remember the products that were announced two years ago around this time? As far as I remember, there was some expectation built up for a possible 5D3 annnouncement which remained unfulfilled. So imho based on this, I'd see lenses likely to be announced (CRguy) and a "big bang" type of announcement in Q1 2014. Anyone?


----------



## candyman (Oct 5, 2013)

I think a high MP fullframe product in development annoucement. A release in Q2 2014 :


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 5, 2013)

last month: no EOS DSLR announcements in 2013
now a rumored announcements for a body above 5D MK3.

both CR -1 rumors from never heard of sources, i guess.

:


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 5, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> last month: no EOS DSLR announcements in 2013
> now a rumored announcements for a body above 5D MK3.
> 
> both CR -1 rumors from never heard of sources, i guess.
> ...



product release announcement and development announcement are not the same thing

There is an interesting teaser ad for some sort of announcement from Canon Germany for next week (a shadowy 1 series-looking body with a weird icon over the lens mount area that is hidden in darkness).


----------



## Ricku (Oct 5, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> If I had to bet on a lens, I’d say it would be a new 800, not something like a new 100-400 or 35 1.4.</p>



And never in hell the 14-24L or some other sharp UWA-zoom. That would be way too much to ask from Canon. :'(


----------



## pedro (Oct 5, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > last month: no EOS DSLR announcements in 2013
> ...



Can you provide a link? Canon seem to unveil things this way. Or is it an old link for the 1Dx? ;-)


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 5, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > last month: no EOS DSLR announcements in 2013
> ...



yep i posted that here... but it´s just a flyer for a discussion forum.. no word about an announcement.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17249.0


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2013)

"And never in hell the 14-24L or some other sharp UWA-zoom."

+1

Let's hope for a surprise!


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2013)

candyman said:


> I think a high MP fullframe product in development annoucement. A release in Q2 2014 :



We can only hope


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



hmm following that I see someone posted the full German text, it sounds less promising, maybe just seminars to show off their current stuff


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 6, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> last month: no EOS DSLR announcements in 2013
> now a rumored announcements for a body above 5D MK3.
> 
> both CR -1 rumors from never heard of sources, i guess.
> ...



There's a difference between release announcement & development announcement.

There were releases on the xxxD & xxD lines, the 6D, 5Dmk3, & 1DX are too new, and there are three months to the year's end. That leaves doesn't leave much for new announcements.

I wouldn't bet on the 7Dmk2 *not* being announcement, as is 3 & 1/2 years old, but I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't.

Based on the xxxxD lifetime, a 1200D could be announced, but I think the line is there to squeeze the last dollars out of existing fabs, so I'm expecting it to be announced with the 700D's 18MP sensor after both the 7Dmk2 & 800D are announced with newer [than the 700D's & 7D's 18MP] sensor.

As for development announcements, there are plenty of rumors. Canon has shown with the 120MP APS-H sensor that it can make a higher MP camera, so maybe that technology would go into a body development announcement. There were rumors of Canon going into MF cameras, maybe that would be announced. I'm not expecting anything specific, but I wouldn't rule it out either.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2013)

A high-megapixel dual-pixel version of the 1DX and an 800F5.6 with a built in 1.4X teleconverter...... to make sure those bank accounts get depleted before Christmas 

We know from the 70D that canon can put 40Mpixels onto an APS-C sized sensor.. all you need to do is read the two halves separately and there's your high megapixel sensor.... scale it up to full frame and you have 50M dual pixels... 100M single pixels... or set the gain different for each half and 50M pixels with 20 stops of dynamic range.... or bin a bunch together 20Mpixels with better low light performance....

The time will come when pixels get grouped/split according to need....


----------



## RGF (Oct 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A high-megapixel dual-pixel version of the 1DX and an 800F5.6 with a built in 1.4X teleconverter...... to make sure those bank accounts get depleted before Christmas
> 
> We know from the 70D that canon can put 40Mpixels onto an APS-C sized sensor.. all you need to do is read the two halves separately and there's your high megapixel sensor.... scale it up to full frame and you have 50M dual pixels... 100M single pixels... or set the gain different for each half and 50M pixels with 20 stops of dynamic range.... or bin a bunch together 20Mpixels with better low light performance....
> 
> The time will come when pixels get grouped/split according to need....



Interesting idea. If you split the photo sites, then your s/n drops amend your max ISO will be very limited. Erhaps if they use the 5DM3 sensor and 1Dx noise reduction you can get reasonable ISO response when you boast the electronic gain


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> We know from the 70D that canon can put 40Mpixels onto an APS-C sized sensor.. all you need to do is read the two halves separately and there's your high megapixel sensor



We already know Canon can put 120MP on an APS-H sensor, which is 519mm^2.

APS-C is 332mm^2, so for the same pixel size you'd get 76MP. FF is 864mm^2, so for the same pixel size you'd get 200MP.

Question is how many EF lenses can resolve 76MP on an APS-C sensor, that is the center of the lens?


----------

